# Tighter motorized decoy rules possible (for MN)



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Tighter motorized decoy rules possible

DNR postpones duck summit

By Joe Albert
Staff Writer

Breezy Point, Minn. - Waterfowl hunters who use motorized spinning-wing decoys to lure ducks on state-managed wildlife management areas could be out of luck next season.

Under a proposal outlined at last weekend's roundtable meetings, the DNR wouldn't allow those spinning-wing decoys in waters or lands within WMAs during the duck hunting season.

Also, motorized spinning-wing decoys wouldn't be allowed anytime between the duck opener and the Saturday nearest Oct. 8. And the DNR commissioner, through rulemaking, could designate other waters to be closed to the decoys, said Ed Boggess, DNR fish and wildlife policy section chief.

The three proposals, outlined at the waterfowl-heavy Wildlife Roundtable on Saturday, all need legislative approval.

"I expect they will be fairly controversial," Boggess said. "There are a lot of people using these decoys and they have invested a lot in their use."
Arkansas recently banned the use of motorized spinning-wing decoys, and Minnesota has data showing the decoys are more effective than traditional decoying methods.

A Minnesota study showed hunters were nearly five times more effective at taking mallards when their spinning-wing decoys were turned on versus when they were turned off.

The DNR hears often from hunters who describe their futile attempts to use traditional decoy methods when hunters in the same area use spinning-wing decoys, Boggess said.
"We are trying to provide some areas where people can exercise some more traditional techniques," Boggess said.

Among other waterfowl topics the DNR is presenting in its legislative bill:
•Prohibit leaving decoys unattended for more than two hours on public water.
•Clarify that it is legal to hunt waterfowl on narrow streams or rivers while not in emergent vegetation.

Boggess' legislative update came before Steve Cordts, DNR waterfowl specialist in Bemidji, and Ray Norrgard, DNR wetland wildlife program leader, gave presentations on Minnesota's duck population and habitat picture.

The populations of mallards and blue-winged teal are up compared to historic averages, and the total number of breeding ducks in Minnesota this year was high, Cordts said.

The scaup population is lower than average, and ringnecks were seen in good numbers on the state's refuges. In general, Cordts said it's hard to look at breeding numbers and say ducks are in trouble in Minnesota, yet he called the early season duck hunt "fair to below average," then said, "Things tailed off as the season progressed."

Cordts said there must be an effort to increase the state's habitat. The health of the state's wetland complexes was underestimated, Norrgard said.

"We face tremendous losses in both wetlands and grasslands," Norrgard said. Grasslands are in even worse shape than wetlands, he said.
Said Ron Harnack, executive director of the Board of Water and Soil Resources: "The bottom line is we need more habitat."

Meeting postponed
A waterfowl meeting - originally tabbed as a waterfowl summit - has been postponed, the DNR announced at the roundtable.
As of last week, the agency was planning to convene a meeting in February of a couple dozen waterfowl experts and other leaders. That group would have figured a way to involve a larger number of waterfowl enthusiasts and conservationists, possibly in a summit format, DNR Fish and Wildlife Division Director John Guenther said last week.
However, the DNR said it needed to put more thought into a meeting so it would have more impact. There will be a meeting before the duck rally planned for April 2, but not in February, the DNR said.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I can't believe how retarded the DNR is. They're proposing to not allow mojos on state land. So I won't be able to use my mojo on public land but some rich a-hole is allowed to use his on his private property! Who the hell came up with this lame *** idea. They must have one hell of a team of trained chimps working for them.



Anas Strepera said:


> Also, motorized spinning-wing decoys wouldn't be allowed anytime between the duck opener and the Saturday nearest Oct. 8. And the DNR commissioner, through rulemaking, could designate other waters to be closed to the decoys, said Ed Boggess, DNR fish and wildlife policy section chief


Could they complicate the regulations any further. I do not understand how some hunters can complain about ND's regs when in order to hunt in MN you need to read a novel.



Anas Strepera said:


> The scaup population is lower than average, and ringnecks were seen in good numbers on the state's refuges. In general, Cordts said it's hard to look at breeding numbers and say ducks are in trouble in Minnesota, yet he called the early season duck hunt "fair to below average," then said, "Things tailed off as the season progressed."


And there you have it folks, the #1 problem with the DNR. Their failure to admit there is anything wrong when anyone who went out and hunted this season knows MN is in dire straits.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

As I have stated many times I would not trade our Game and Fish for any other in the nation!! Or Randy Moss!!!


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

:******: Why does everyone pick on RANDY MOSS, he was doing a good thing by stretching his hamstrings in front of the green bay crowd after his touchdown, ( and everyone thinks he was mooning the fans ) :wink: he didn't want to tighten up. And to all the greenbay fans who say the vikes are the worst team out thear congragulations you got elimanated out of the playoffs by the worst team in the NFL.  Sorry to get off the topic.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Why would they want to further regulate duck hunting when there are no ducks there in the first place?

Do they think by banning spinners they will raise more ducks?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think the MN. DNR could spend more time and effort on other issues that have more of an impact. It's not surprising. we are used to the land of 10,000 regs. so much that the first year before going to Nodak I called the ND game and fish wondering what the restrictions were if any on spinners there because I didn't find any in the regs. He sort of chuckled when he said there were none.
Sometimes I think MN has too many guys behind a desk with nothing else to do.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Here's a good one for you guys from MN. Your DNR is screwing around trying to ban sninnig wing decoys because it kills too many ducks and forces them out of the state quicker......then on the other hand they allow you to shoot the geese over the water for the early season....I wonder what that does to the ducks in any given area?


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Same old crap with them. They are worried about this when you dont have any ducks to decoy anyway. They should be tring to purchase and improve habitat but they worry about things like this. They are just a horrible organization that never listens to the public. No wonder I have given up hunting ducks in minnesota.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Exactly field hunter, shooting geese on water should be outlawed, Instead of the dnr helping us it's becoming just something hunters have to overcome, like anit hunting groups, and tree hugers. Send e-mails of your thoughts to congressmen, and senators.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

IMO MN should get some new people working for the DNR. The guys they have now just complicate things more than they have to be. I wouldent mind at all if they just ban the spinning things completely, but if they do they shouldnt do it just for the first 2-3 weeks. Either ban them completely or let us use them the whole season. Oh and BEN, people make fun of Moss because hes a freakin idiot. :lol:

just my :2cents:


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I personally don't like to hunt with the spinners anymore. I like knowing that i got the birds by setting a spread, and calling that works , it gives me much more to be proud of. I don't care if others use them though. And quackwacker i was jokin. Randy moss is like our DNR just when you think it can't get any more retarted it does.
- BEN


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

HAHAHA, i know what you mean about Moss and our DNR! :shake:


----------

